# Reputable Breeders in San Diego area? SoCal?



## SD Maltise (4 mo ago)

Hi everyone! I love this board because it helped me to find my first Maltise, Rexy. I loved him soooo much, but sadly he passed away after only 7 years. I’m living in San Diego and was hoping you could pass on the names of some reputable breeders in Southern California. I’d travel as well if necessary, just don’t want to subject a new baby to a plane ride if at all possible. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry for you loss. breeders by state AMA. there are a couple of really great breeders in CA and Arizona. Also check out the Maltese specialty shows. there was one in June in Vallejo. there is a semi-active California Maltese Association, you can see what activities they have. The piece of advice I can give you is be patient, the process of finding a new dog can take a while. AMAR the American Maltese Association Rescue is also very active in CA if you decide on a rescue.


----------

